# Foam Insulator Guts.



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

Foam insulator, the kind you spray from a can. 

Steps to turning it into guts:

1. Find a space you can use it, (it wont come off anything so be careful)
2. Spray it shapes of guts/body parts
3. Let it dry for an hour.
4. Come back and sprat paint it red with a slight hint of black for a full gut effect.


Each can coasts 5 or 6 dollars.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

We did that once for our "body on a slab". I worked pretty good!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

You'd be surprised what you can use greatstuff for. Guts are just one of the many uses on this forum. There are TONS of creative people on here and they are always coming up with something new for it.


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

its the best product for sale in this country
better than duct tape


----------



## AnthonyZ (Nov 26, 2008)

I love the stuff. It also makes great vertebrae. Simply apply to your chosen spine support. Pay attention to creating natural ridges that exist on a real spine as you apply the material. Then, allow it to skin up and go a little "gel'y" on the inside. Run zipties or twine (or whatever) around the whole goopy mess every 1 1/2" or 2" (depends on your creature's over all size) and allow it to dry completely. Touch up if necessary and remove your zips/string if you'd like. Voila, you're done.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

chisox100 said:


> its the best product for sale in this country
> better than duct tape


i wouldnt say BETTER than duct tape- but it right behind it 
it makes good rust spots, spray a little and smuge it around dont let it expand


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Manny for a minute there I was worried. We now return you to your regular thread topic.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

AnthonyZ said:


> I love the stuff. It also makes great vertebrae. Simply apply to your chosen spine support. Pay attention to creating natural ridges that exist on a real spine as you apply the material. Then, allow it to skin up and go a little "gel'y" on the inside. Run zipties or twine (or whatever) around the whole goopy mess every 1 1/2" or 2" (depends on your creature's over all size) and allow it to dry completely. Touch up if necessary and remove your zips/string if you'd like. Voila, you're done.


You wouldnt have any pictures of this process or a how to would you??


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

I used the great stuff foam for guts and brains..lol Not bad for a first try...lol
I sprayed with "Orchard Red", I would take that to be candy apply red, after it dried, I sprayed a coat of clear coat for that nice wet look.


----------

